# Job Vacancy - Chester Zoo, Twilight Team Keeper (Closes 14th March)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

www.chesterzoo.org

Chester Zoo is one of the leading zoological collections in Europe with an international reputation for achieving its mission in conservation, research and education.

We currently have a vacancy in our Twilight Team; a diverse section including Jaguars, Bats, Spectacled bears and a variety of small mammals. Applicants should have proven zoo experience of working with Spectacled bears and also have experience with working with operant conditioning in a zoo setting.

Ideally candidates will have a higher education qualification in life sciences (min HND) and/or Animal Management Qualification but this is not essential. Previous experience in Microsoft Office packages and tractor or chain saw qualifications are desirable. The applicant must also have a full driving license and be prepared to work weekends and bank holidays in a roster system.

Salary is £14,002.56 initially, rising to £15,558.40 after satisfactory completion of the probationary period.

For an application form please ring the recruitment line on 01244 389477 or

email [email protected]

Closing date for applications is 14th March 2010

www.chesterzoo.org


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

If i lived nearer I would be applying for this job, gutted


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wages low*

I surpose it would be the love of working with animals, sure would not be the money.


----------

